# The Rock Ships



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

Trying to get together a POSSE to track down some KOWS, heard to be hiding around the ships. As of this post the prelimenary dates are 12/7-12/8 evenings. Anyone intersted post up your thoughts......PEACE OUT


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

dude i can do sunday anytime :fishing:


----------



## Yakhunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Yeah, if you go and catch one be sure to come back and post pictures all over the public forums so that everyone can see where the kayakers are catching the fish. Be sure to use *BOLD* print and lots of pictures.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

Yakhunter said:


> Yeah, if you go and catch one be sure to come back and post pictures all over the public forums so that everyone can see where the kayakers are catching the fish. Be sure to use *BOLD* print and lots of pictures.


Still not sure what this means


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

Tug, you can do what you want but i personally think you talking about this on a public forum is bulls###. You are taking info off a private forum and putting it in the public eye. My opinion is if you keep it up, you should be tossed out of tkaa. Sorry, all you have to do is keep it on the members forum on tkaa, is that so hard?


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

*Huh*

can someone please explain


----------



## Yakhunter (Sep 15, 2006)

red_fish said:


> Still not sure what this means


In time it will sink in. perhaps when some stink pot runs you over while trying to fish a spot that used to be frequented by kayakers and rarely fished by stink pots.

Oh, never mind. They never read these boards. Disregard.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

Yakhunter said:


> In time it will sink in. perhaps when some stink pot runs you over while trying to fish a spot that used to be frequented by kayakers and rarely fished by stink pots.
> 
> Oh, never mind. They never read these boards. Disregard.


Do you actually think that only kayakers know about the ships


----------



## Yakhunter (Sep 15, 2006)

No, but hey there is the Virginia board over on Tidalfish. You guys could post your results there too. Call Lee Tulliver. Hire a town crier. Shout it from the rooftops. It won't matter.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

red_fish said:


> Do you actually think that only kayakers know about the ships


I never saw a boat there in about the 8 times I went last year. But I waited until January so it is only C&R. I have a feeling it is going to be crowded there this year. but I am also to balme, I wrote an article on it last year.


----------



## Yakhunter (Sep 15, 2006)

You boys had the "757 " to yourselves because it wasn't boat friendly. The ships are a different story.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

*757*

757 boat friendly hah check some of the pics dude ankle deep.


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

Yakhunter said:


> Yeah, if you go and catch one be sure to come back and post pictures all over the public forums so that everyone can see where the kayakers are catching the fish. Be sure to use *BOLD* print and lots of pictures.


*Ouch! Apparently this sheriff isn't interested in joining the POSSE. ;-)*


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Leaving this thread alone _for now_. Everyone think twice before you post a reply. Taking certain matters to PM instead is sometimes a wiser option.

That's all i have to say...


----------



## Yakhunter (Sep 15, 2006)

red_fish said:


> 757 boat friendly hah check some of the pics dude ankle deep.


That is not what I said.

Do what you want, stick it to the rest of us on a public message board. I'll just take a vacation day to fish it in the middle of the week when there will be fewer boats about. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## Tailwalker (Jul 24, 2006)

It's no secret, everyone knows about it and it was blabbed all over the Richmond newspaper's fishing report today, especially Kayak kevin's recent 52lb fish. So there are plenty of folks flapping their jaws to other more public sources. This weekend will be a zoo with the tournament. 
opcorn:


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Tailwalker said:


> It's no secret, everyone knows about it and it was blabbed all over the Richmond newspaper's fishing report today, especially Kayak kevin's recent 52lb fish. So there are plenty of folks flapping their jaws to other more public sources. This weekend will be a zoo with the tournament.
> opcorn:



Sup Tailwalker! I am going to put spikes all over my kayak and spray paint it orange.


----------



## Yakhunter (Sep 15, 2006)

The quest for notoriety will surely burn this spot and others like it.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

:--|


Yakhunter said:


> The quest for notoriety will surely burn this spot and others like it.


those fish are going to get wiped out. the same fish get caught and some folks are gonna definately keep'em during open season....


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

NTKG said:


> :--|
> 
> those fish are going to get wiped out. the same fish get caught and some folks are gonna definately keep'em during open season....


I surely wish you guys knew what the H*^^ you were talking about . We will not even put a dent in those fish, as most of us do indeed C&R . But the yahoo motorheads are of a completely different mentality. Please just mind your OWN bisiness & allow us to fish in peace without your daily bashing of our style of fishing. Those ships have held fish around them for decades, what makes you think they are going to leave now.....PEACE OUT


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

erfisher said:


> Tug, you can do what you want but i personally think you talking about this on a public forum is bulls###. You are taking info off a private forum and putting it in the public eye. My opinion is if you keep it up, you should be tossed out of tkaa. Sorry, all you have to do is keep it on the members forum on tkaa, is that so hard?


I personally would like to see things kept quiet, but that is not the way things are, the forums exist because the need for information exchange.
This is a very harsh statement, and hardly a reason to be thrown out of any fishing orginization, including TKAA. 

Cant we all just get along?


----------



## Yakhunter (Sep 15, 2006)

TugCapn said:


> I surely wish you guys knew what the H*^^ you were talking about . We will not even put a dent in those fish, as most of us do indeed C&R . But the yahoo motorheads are of a completely different mentality. Please just mind your OWN bisiness & allow us to fish in peace without your daily bashing of our style of fishing. Those ships have held fish around them for decades, what makes you think they are going to leave now.....PEACE OUT


The fact that they are there with some regularity has not been common knowledge until recently. Only recently have details on how to fish it been made common knowledge. Only recently has the ability to see fishing reports complete with big glossy pictures been available to motivate and educate every knuckle head with a computer.

Of course you are probably right. Unlimited pressure and an increased boater turn out will have no impact what so ever on our ability to fish that spot. I am not saying not to fish it, I am asking you to keep it on the DL.

It is my business.


----------



## tom_s (Oct 20, 2006)

Yakhunter said:


> The fact that they are there with some regularity has not been common knowledge until recently. Only recently have details on how to fish it been made common knowledge. Only recently has the ability to see fishing reports complete with big glossy pictures been available to motivate and educate every knuckle head with a computer.
> 
> Of course you are probably right. Unlimited pressure and an increased boater turn out will have no impact what so ever on our ability to fish that spot. I am not saying not to fish it, I am asking you to keep it on the DL.
> 
> It is my business.


NO offense,but just how long have you been fishing the concrete ships?They have been there for years,and are fished on a regular basis.Everytime I go to Kiptopeke there are boats fishing there.Kinda hard keeping something everyone knows about on the DL..Lets see..concrete STRUCTURE,striped bass are a STRUCTURE oriented fish..anybody that knows this knows to fish places like this.If you think you had a secret,you didn't .It was just a matter of time before it was found out.Remember,when you're not there,someone else is...Don't take this wrong,and no offense was intended(and I do apologize if you did take offense) but it's just a natural choice to try to fish.I've seen the same with freshwater fishermen.They find a laydown that holds fish and think they have a honeyhole.What they don't know is there are prolly 20 other anglers that know the same place,and think the same thing.SO if you think him telling about this place burned it,man this place was burned a LONG time ago.Besides you have to pass it when you leave the ramp,so again it's only a natural first choice to try.
Can't we all just fish together in peace??


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

ruthless said:


> I personally would like to see things kept quiet, but that is not the way things are, the forums exist because the need for information exchange.
> This is a very harsh statement, and hardly a reason to be thrown out of any fishing orginization, including TKAA.
> 
> Cant we all just get along?


Ok, I take back the part about tossing anyone out of the club. And you are right, others have already outed the spot by putting pics up on their website or writing an article about it, etc. 

Tug, like I said, do what you want but all the yakkers that want to fish that spot in peace will suffer if you don't keep a lid on it.


----------



## Yakhunter (Sep 15, 2006)

You people are missing the point entirely. 

You fished the cove lately? It isn't much fun. Know why? lots of people there. Know why?

It was never a big secret but now there are more outlets for the masses to read where the hot spots are and how to fish them. I bet some of those old guys wish they had never talked.

I will make this clear.

*I never said it was a secret.*
*I never said it was my spot.*
*I never told anyone not to fish it.*
By keeping it on the DL, I mean don't go shouting it from the roof tops to motivate the knuckle draggers.

Do what you all want. I am done here. This is pointless. Have fun if you go. catch 'em up. Tell the world that it is off the hook right now. I'll find another spot.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

First time I went to Kipto park years ago, I looked at them ships and said "Damn I wish I could fish over there" There might be a lot of peeps watching the "puter, but how many are gonna' get in a yak in the middle of winter to fish it? Just the loonies. Prolly more fish than loonies, at least for now.
The whole Ches. Bay and oceanside side fishing will decline drastically unless someting is done up stream to stop the run off problems and proper fish management practices are put in place. The little probs are just that, little. It's the big un's we need to take care of.
Disclaimer: I am not an eco wacko, I am just from a different country and see how thing go if they are not talen care of by either us or the man. The result is no or very small fish around Englands shore, the mediterranian, around Asia, anywhere there is a large concentration of peeps who eat fish, the fishing will decline if not handled properly. By us or them, it makes no difference.
Catch 'em up boy's, take what you need for yer belly:fishing:
Now if there was a way to get the eggs propagated from the big females we catch, kinda like frozen sperm and embryo's, we might be onto something. Get your eggs of to a fish farm or something.
Just a thunk.


----------

